# Honeymoon Picture   Second Marriage



## Lon (Aug 24, 2017)

Three weeks on a 90 Ft. Twin Masted Schooner named THE R. TUCKER THOMPSON sailing out of The Bay of Islands, New Zealand. Crew of five and six passengers. Sailed the entire Tonga Chain of Islands from Vavau to Nuku'alofa with stops off for Scuba Diving and visiting island natives. This trip was the fullfillment of a young boys dream.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 5, 2017)

Our first sailboat was only 12' long.  The first time we took it out we had dolphins swimming along beside us in Old Tampa Bay.  That is one that we will always remember.


----------

